# Post up your M. balfouri setups (communal ones are a plus!)



## RS4guy (Mar 14, 2014)

I am taking on 4-5 slings in a few weeks and would like to see your setups for inspiration.  I will be keeping them communally for the duration of their lives. 


Many thanks!


----------



## Mindibun (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd like to plus one this request. M balfouri is next on my want list and I'd like to see some set-ups. (Communal is neither required nor desired!)


----------



## ShaunT (Mar 30, 2014)

My communal of 4

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 30, 2014)

Search google and you'll find the greatest communal vivarium with DETAILED records for this species ever posted on the net. It's on another t site.


----------



## dante ferrari (Mar 30, 2014)

I dont think putting them together is a good idea because M.balfouri T's are very expensive so if one dies because of another one biting it there will be a real unhappy look on your face:cry:


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Mar 30, 2014)

Dante, you do realize that M. balfouri are one of the best tarantulas to keep communal
 right?


----------



## dante ferrari (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh sorry I did not know that tkanks for the advice now ill maybe put my M.balfouris in the same enclosure.But can I also keep them in the same enclosure if they are mature???


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 25, 2014)

Man i want some of these so bad!  They act like hymenopterans, with how they cooperate, passing excavated sub from spider-to spider, alot like a chain-gang 

  (well, minus the whole racism and slavery bit)   I wonder, is the largest female the one that calls all the shots?  Like.. a queen, dare I suggest?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 25, 2014)

You do realize that once the slings are seperated, its best not to put them back together, or more than likely they will eat eachother. 


M. balfouri mother and slings. There are around 40 slings in there, and very hard to get pictures of. When the enclosure is opened, they all run like crazy looking for places to hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 25, 2014)

The 'infant' enclosure for a communal of four.  13"L x 9"W x 6"H.  They lived in here from 0.75" slings until the male matured and the females ranged between 3.5 and 4.5" dls.

The three females moved into this 10 gallon seven weeks ago.


After about five weeks of balfourization.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 26, 2014)

Love that enclosure, Joyce! At least you'll get to see the quite some, I suspect? Hope it all keeps going well with the girls not starting to get cranky at each other


----------

